# Which timeshares for London, Paris, Spain?



## sammy (Jul 26, 2011)

What are the best II timeshares located in good proximity to London and Paris?  

What is the best  part of Spain/Portugal for a week's visit?  This time we are looking not for a beach and resort experience, but a taste of Europe.  What would the best II timeshares be for Spain/Portugal?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2011)

There are very few timeshares in London and Paris, so most people would be happy to get ANY timeshare there - check out the TUG Reviews for more info.

Also, check out the old posts about London and Paris.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 27, 2011)

sammy said:


> What are the best II timeshares located in good proximity to London and Paris?
> 
> What is the best  part of Spain/Portugal for a week's visit?  This time we are looking not for a beach and resort experience, but a taste of Europe.  What would the best II timeshares be for Spain/Portugal?



Well, that's quite a geographical area you mention! I don't use II, only RCI. There are many TS resorts in Spain, also a lot in Portugal, a few in Paris and a few in London. Most of the resorts in Spain and Portugal are widely available if you book far ahead and don't have to go in high season. Both Paris and surroundings and London are available in RCI as extra vacations. I know people complain a lot about how hard it is to get into London but extra vacations are quite attractive on RCI, for instance for Odessa Wharf, and easy to get. Read something about Spain and Portugal and then decide which area you want to visit.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 30, 2011)

The discussion about London being hard to get is as an EXCHANGE, not as a rental (Extra Vacation).  There was an article some time back about Odessa Wharf having trouble selling their weeks (high cost and high m/f), so this might be the developer using RCI to rent out unsold inventory, but then knowing the practices of RCI, it may just as well be RCI diverting exchange deposits to rentals.  Due to location, I would much rather get an exchange to Allen House or Sloan Garden Court than be way out in the Docklands (boondocks) with Odessa Wharf.  Of course, Sloan Garden Court dumped RCI as their exchange provider a few years ago and now uses SFX primarily.




Margariet said:


> Well, that's quite a geographical area you mention! I don't use II, only RCI. There are many TS resorts in Spain, also a lot in Portugal, a few in Paris and a few in London. Most of the resorts in Spain and Portugal are widely available if you book far ahead and don't have to go in high season. Both Paris and surroundings and London are available in RCI as extra vacations. I know people complain a lot about how hard it is to get into London but extra vacations are quite attractive on RCI, for instance for Odessa Wharf, and easy to get. Read something about Spain and Portugal and then decide which area you want to visit.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 30, 2011)

I am not sure what II now has in London.  They used to have Carlton Court through Sunterra / DRI, but after DRI bought out Sunterra they closed and sold Carlton Court, which was an extremely valuable property, in order to cash out on property value.  It was an all-points resort, so it was easy for them to do.  According to posts on a European timeshare board, there are a couple of other resorts in the DRI European collection that they are closing and selling.



sammy said:


> What are the best II timeshares located in good proximity to London and Paris?
> 
> What is the best  part of Spain/Portugal for a week's visit?  This time we are looking not for a beach and resort experience, but a taste of Europe.  What would the best II timeshares be for Spain/Portugal?


----------



## lprstn (Jul 30, 2011)

Wyndham just acquired one in London - you may be able to strike a deal with a Wyndham owner.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 31, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> The discussion about London being hard to get is as an EXCHANGE, not as a rental (Extra Vacation).  There was an article some time back about Odessa Wharf having trouble selling their weeks (high cost and high m/f), so this might be the developer using RCI to rent out unsold inventory, but then knowing the practices of RCI, it may just as well be RCI diverting exchange deposits to rentals.  Due to location, I would much rather get an exchange to Allen House or Sloan Garden Court than be way out in the Docklands (boondocks) with Odessa Wharf.  Of course, Sloan Garden Court dumped RCI as their exchange provider a few years ago and now uses SFX primarily.



Odessa Wharf is lovely. You mean 'Sloane Gardens Club' in Chelsea which exists of only 10 apartments which are mostly rented out.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 31, 2011)

Carolinian said:


> I am not sure what II now has in London.  They used to have Carlton Court through Sunterra / DRI, but after DRI bought out Sunterra they closed and sold Carlton Court, which was an extremely valuable property, in order to cash out on property value.  It was an all-points resort, so it was easy for them to do.  According to posts on a European timeshare board, there are a couple of other resorts in the DRI European collection that they are closing and selling.



Carolinian...thanks for posting the update about Carlton Court. I have had it in the back of my mind to post on TUG to ask what ever happened to it, as I've not seen it in II's inventory for several years. I now feel lucky to have had the chance to stay there, even though the Maida Vale location was not the most convenient (but it was well served by public trans and also had good ethnic eateries...so I ended up loving it there) Again, thanks for the update on that London property!


----------



## janej (Sep 4, 2011)

lprstn said:


> Wyndham just acquired one in London - you may be able to strike a deal with a Wyndham owner.



Just checked the point chart.  It is 96k per night or 672k per week for a prime summer week in a hotel room sleeps 2.   Wow!  That is a lot of points.


----------



## mav (Sep 4, 2011)

*Broome Park*

Hi Carolinian,
    Is Broome Park one of the resorts DRI is selling? I have stayed there and it was very nice.
    Thanks for any info. you can provide.


----------



## aandmrun (Sep 4, 2011)

*Spain was one of our best vacations*

A week spent at the Marriott Playa Andaluza in Estepona, Spain (Playa del Sol area) was one of our best vactions ever!  We were there in September and the weather was perfect!  The resort has many wonderful day trips that can either be scheduled through them or taken by rental car.  We did both.  The out of the country tours (Tangiers, Gibralter) are best taken by tour.  We drove to the Alhambra and surrounding areas.  The resort is wonderful, right on the beach, if you want to just relax.  I hightly recommend spending a week at this resort.


----------

